# interview with schutzhund top competitor



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

very interesting interview http://www.schutzhundaustralia.com/pdf/pierre_wahlstrom_article.pdf

good night
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Carmen,.......
Thanks for the article from a very insightful German Shepherd person.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Great article. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I think a very important comment from Mr Wahlstrom is in the section which begins with "what I've noticed in the obedience is how dogs will do the work initially and then fade away when the reward is not forthcoming ............"

I think this is an extremely important point for working dogs that go beyond performance beyond the duration of a trial. 

Wahlstrom as a trainer and evaluator for Swedish Armed Forces is worried about this and says that over all he finds too many GSD no longer have sufficient levels of temperament to achieve high obedience levels . By this I am taking he means for long work with no fluctuations in performance or desire to work. 

In my opinion this is one of the areas where sport breeding is making a departure in breed partner selections , and definitely an area which working breeders must make certain they maintain. 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

I am not sure if it is the breeding as much as it is the training. So many nowadays, have such low expectations of their GSD. They train them like they are any old dog instead of the breed they are.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice article. I saved it to read in detail later, thanks.


----------



## cledford (Apr 5, 2005)

I *really* like this guy. Some of the best statements I've read on Shepherds and their breeding were stated by him - the link is here:

Sport Dogs vs. Real Dogs

-Calvin


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Great read Carmspack. Thanks for sharing!!

Cledford - Awesome article and thank you for sharing. It will make me share this with others.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

The article made me feel good about some of my training practices....Anne's comment, of course, has me second guessing myself!!!


----------

